
Facebook Responds to OpenSocial: Opening up Facebook Platform Architecture To Other Sites - staunch
http://wiki.developers.facebook.com/index.php/PlatformArchitecture
======
wmf
Perhaps a better title would be "we can't stop people from cloning our
platform, so we might as well embrace it". I have to wonder if anyone will
actually _pay_ to clone Facebook's API, though.

------
brlewis
Open, but not free. "If you'd like to license the Facebook Platform methods or
tags for your social site, please contact the Facebook Platform team..."

